
Show HN: Extract HTML into React components as separate modules - roman01la
https://github.com/roman01la/html-to-react-components
======
roman01la
I created this small utility tool for myself, because it's extremely boring to
translate HTML markup into React components. A good fit to use it when you
starting a project with some designs. It will save you a couple of hours.

